# Tennessee Whiskey Jugs



## digger mcdirt (May 25, 2011)

I picked up 11 nice Whiskey jugs that were all privy dug. All are Jackson Tenn except the one AT Akin it is Aberdeen Miss but Akin also was in Jackson and it came out of a Jackson Privy. The rarest are the Palace Saloon it is ext rare the little qt Hess and the Bail handle HC Smith. Those are 3 of the rarest of the Jackson Jugs. All were dug in local prvies I bought the lot for $400 sounded cheap enough to me.I now have 31 different Jackson Tenn jugs and 5 other west tn towns.  dm


----------



## digger mcdirt (May 25, 2011)

Here's the others the Goodman Glass Gal doesn't have Jackson on it but the stone ones do I guess he just used this one locally since Goodman was on it.


----------



## jays emporium (May 25, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal alright.  I wouldn't be surprised if one jug would bring that much.
 Jay


----------



## epackage (May 25, 2011)

Nice jugs Dirt, around here the only jugs bringing anything over $50 is the script jugs, the stamped jugs like this from Paterson just don't do all that well....Jim


----------



## CreekWalker (May 25, 2011)

Digger , that's a nice group of jugs from Jackson. I had a Bemis business partner now deceased ,who was a dealer in those for many years. He always had my interest in these, lots of local history in those crocks. I've wondered if abandoned moonshine still sites would harbor such artifacts.


----------



## digger mcdirt (May 25, 2011)

I found a old still once Civil War relic hunting lots of jars and bottles but no jugs. Best find was some fake 50 cent pieces guess they didn't just deal in Whiskey. dm


----------



## digger mcdirt (May 25, 2011)

I think (not to be smart ugly etc) most Northern state jugs don't bring big money as you say. The way I know is my time I spent in upper NY state. I was shocked at the cheapness of the stencil jugs there compared to Southern jugs. The Hess jusg in my pic I was offered $500 for and I sold it's twin 2 years ago for $650. The Palace about the same mine has a crack but it would still hit $300 or more. The dirt common Goodman's etc will still bring $65+ easily. I think part of it is the folklore etc hillbilly , moonshine , etc  You don't picture a Northern Hillbilly (probably are some but not the image most people get) also the size of the towns amount made etc. Same on Southern state sodas I can get good money out of those but not near as much on larger Northern cities. dm


----------



## jays emporium (May 25, 2011)

You're absolutely right, McDirt.  Bottles from the Northeastern US sell much cheaper than from anywhere else in the country.  I think it is simply because of the large quantity available from there.  Lots more made and lots more recovered than other places.  Stuff from the South and West sells high.  Of course, the less populated a state was in the late 1800's the scarcer bottles from there will be now.
 Jay


----------



## CreekWalker (May 26, 2011)

I think you are both right, unless a decendant has a personal interest in a old pub or distiller, the NE crocks are dirt cheap compared to the southern jugs. All stenciled jugs even common ones are $125 in the antique mall. That includes the crock lead containers from Memphis druggists.


----------

